# scary movie



## tricolor

Buon giorno tutti,
Come si dice "scary movie" in italiano?  Il film spaventoso non sembra giusto...
grazie


----------



## ANGIEE

Un film che fa paura? Un film d'orrore sarebbe "horror film." Altri suggerimenti?...


----------



## fox71

Anch'io direi "film dell'orrore"


----------



## danalto

Un modo di dire gergale, usato anche dai più piccoli, è *film di paura*. Non so se è un regionalismo, né da dove è uscito fuori, ma si dice. 

_Su Google ci sono circa *96.200 *risultati..._


----------



## london calling

E sì, dani (ciao!)

In effetti, una volta era semplicemente un modo per definire un film che faceva paura (d'orrore sì, ma non solo), un film di paura, per l'appunto. 

 Poi hanno incominciato a fare tutti quei film che s'intitolano 'Scary Movie' (quanti ne sono? 4? 5?) e che sono delle parodie di tutti i film d'orrore più famosi, per cui ormai se lo sento dire penso sempre a quelli....


----------



## Necsus

Se tricolor si riferiva alla serie di film 'Scary Movie', andrebbe bene anche "film *da *paura"! 

Oops...LC, non ti avevo letto...


----------



## Pietruzzo

I happen to hear only "un film horror" "un horror" around here. "Di paura" almost makes me laugh because it reminds me of the old Corrado Guzzanti's gag "Rokko Smitherson regista de paura"("de" is Romanesco dialect ). Very funny.


----------



## sorry66

Is it 'di paura' or 'da paura'?


----------



## Pegasillo

sorry66 said:


> Is it 'di paura' or 'da paura'?


It's "film *di paura*", if you mean a scary movie (though it may be questioned... to me it sounds better "film *horror*").
If you mean an outstanding, magnificent, sensational, wonderful (and counting...) movie, then it would be appropiate "film *da paura*"!


----------



## Necsus

'Da paura' was a pun.


----------



## bobes

In italiano direi "film pauroso". "film di paura" significa un film sulla paura, che in generale potrebbe anche essere ma non mi sembra la traduzione di scary movie.


----------



## sorry66

Sono perso!


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> 'Da paura' was a pun.


E sì, quei film lì erano proprio da paura. Mio figlio li adorava però....


----------



## Pegasillo

sorry66 said:


> Sono perso!


Eh sì, c'è proprio da perdersi in mezzo ai generi cinematografici, sorry 66...
Ho fatto una ricerca sulla rete proprio sui generi cinematografici. Su wikipedia non si parla da nessuna parte di "film di paura", mentre sì di "film horror" o di "thriller" https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generi_cinematografici
Anche se c'è da dire che nelle denominazioni in inglese lì citate non appare neanche "scary movie"...
Inoltre, suggerirei anche quest'altra pagina del forum de"Il cinematografo" che riprende il discorso di wikipedia in modo forse più ordinato http://ilcinematografo.forumcommunity.net/?t=4274319  in cui leggo nella classificazione dei generi cinematografici in USA: "Film horror (di contenuto visivo terrificante, spesso ispirato al soprannaturale)"

Insomma, continuo a pensare che se esiste un genere 'di paura' in Italia specifico, questo vada nominato "*horror*", potendosi comunque incrociare con altre tipologie, come il "thriller", il "giallo" o il "noir".
Poi, direi che comunque ci stiamo muovendo in mezzo alle sabbie mobili... quindi, se si vuole usare "film di paura", ovviamente si è liberi di farlo e comunque si capirebbe.


----------



## london calling

Peg. 'scary movie' non è un genere cinematografico. Significa semplicemente un film che fa paura e, come ho detto sopra, non indica necessariamente un film d'orrore. E poi  film horror/d'orrore = _horror film_ in inglese.


----------



## RobinBird

I usually say "thriller".
I have never used "film di paura", maybe "film che fa paura"...
(Film da paura    looool)


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> 'scary movie' non è un genere cinematografico. Significa semplicemente un film che fa paura


We must face the fact that there are no set expressions for "scary movie", apart from "thriller" and "horror"(pronunciati all'italiana of course). If you don't like them you'll have to choose the right words depending on context. Eg. un film che fa paura/che fa tremare/che fa sobbalzare sulla sedia/che fa accapponare la pelle/inquietante/angosciante etc.Ah..Once upon a time in Italy they used to say "i racconti del brivido".


----------



## london calling

Right, Pietruzzo, exactly.


----------



## sorry66

Isn't 'scary movie/film' just a childish way of describing a 'horror film'?

I  would say that a 'thriller' is different: it is a film in which the main character is caught up in an exciting series of events like, say, in a spy film.
I've just found this definition:
"_The protagonist in these films is set against a problem – an escape, a mission, or a mystery. No matter what sub-genre a Thriller film falls into, it will emphasize the danger that the protagonist faces._"

Typical thrillers:  North by Northwest, The Man Who Knew Too Much (Hitchcock)

'Silence of the Lambs' falls into this category but it's also a 'horror' film because of the following:

"_Horror film is a genre that aims to create a sense of fear, panic, alarm, and dread for the audience. These films are often unsettling and rely on scaring the audience through a portrayal of their worst fears and nightmares. Horror films usually centre on the arrival of an evil force, person, or event. Many Horror films include mythical creatures such as ghosts, vampires, and zombies. Traditionally, Horror films incorporate a large amount of violence and gore into the plot. Though it has its own style, Horror film often overlaps into Fantasy, Thriller, and Science-Fiction genres._"

Typical  horror films: The Shining, Halloween, A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Pegasillo

sorry66 said:


> Isn't 'scary movie/film' just a childish way of describing a 'horror film'?
> 
> I  would say that a 'thriller' is different: it is a film in which the main character is caught up in an exciting series of events like, say, in a spy film.
> I've just found this definition:
> "_The protagonist in these films is set against a problem – an escape, a mission, or a mystery. No matter what sub-genre a Thriller film falls into, it will emphasize the danger that the protagonist faces._"
> 
> Typical thrillers:  North by Northwest, The Man Who Knew Too Much (Hitchcock)
> 
> 'Silence of the Lambs' falls into this category but it's also a 'horror' film because of the following:
> 
> "_Horror film is a genre that aims to create a sense of fear, panic, alarm, and dread for the audience. These films are often unsettling and rely on scaring the audience through a portrayal of their worst fears and nightmares. Horror films usually centre on the arrival of an evil force, person, or event. Many Horror films include mythical creatures such as ghosts, vampires, and zombies. Traditionally, Horror films incorporate a large amount of violence and gore into the plot. Though it has its own style, Horror film often overlaps into Fantasy, Thriller, and Science-Fiction genres._"
> 
> Typical  horror films: The Shining, Halloween, A Nightmare on Elm Street


I totally agree, sorry66. My point was just that 'horror' as a genre can cross and overlap with other genres.
Anyway, focusing on 'scary movie': ok, it's not a genre, just... a movie that scares the audience (thank you london calling! ). So far we've found many words to express it in Italian: all correct, as far as I can see, though some of them fit only in specific proper contexts.
If we agree that the meaning is 'movie that scares the audience', *film di paura* seems to me the most general term, as well as the most effective in many ways.
Thank you everybody for the enriching thread!


----------



## london calling

Yes, Peg, I still think _film di paura_ as suggested by danalto is the best translation. _Film d'orrore_ (horror film) )  is too specific. If we just use the expression in normal conversation, however, we could translate it different ways, e.g.:

_Alien_ was a really scary movie. Remember that scene when...?
_Alien_ mi ha terrorizzata/mi ha fatto una paura! Ti ricordi la scena in cui...?


Ovviamente potremmo dire "mi ha fatto cagare sotto" warning:it made me shit my pants) e tutta un'altra serie di cose, ma andremmo decisamente off-topic (e in ogni caso ci sono già dei thread che ne parlano).


----------



## sorry66

Hi,  LC, you seem to be making a distinction between 'scary movie' and 'horror film' which doesn't really exist. 

'Scary' is just more colloquial (see post #19 - it's something that children would say), it's not how film critics would categorise a film.

There are, basically, two types of horror film. One with unrealistic _'blood and guts' type_ 'thrills and spills' and the other with more supernatural, spooky sort of horror.


----------



## Mary49

Concordo con "film pauroso"  post#11     http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pauroso/      "2. Con valore attivo, che mette, che incute paura: un mostro dall’aspetto p.; un p. precipizio; la parete del monte scendeva con un p. strapiombo; era una notte p.; fu assalito da immagini p.; ".


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> Hi,  LC, you seem to be making a distinction between 'scary movie' and 'horror film' which doesn't really exist.


Yes it does. A _horror film_ is a genre, a scary movie is just ...a scary movie. It's just a desccription or a reference to the _Scary Movie_ parody films I mention above).

_Alien_ is a scary movie, but it isn't a horror film. _Bambi_ is a scary movie (if you're about 6) but it certainly isn't a horror film.

NB:_ Film d'orrore_ is the Italian translation of Horror Film.


----------



## King Crimson

I agree, to me not all "film di paura" (or scary movies) necessarily are horror films. I'm not sure about _Alien_ (I would define it a science fiction-horror film) but a good example of a really scary (but not horror) film would be Profondo Rosso by Dario Argento, an Italian _giallo_ film as described in Wikipedia.


----------



## sorry66

@london calling Films don't always fit into neat categories.
_
Alien_ is a horror film,  as well as a sci-fi film, and an action film.

http://www.timeout.com/london/film/the-100-best-horror-films-alien

A 'scary film' is just an everyday way to describe a film that makes you scared and that's what I've been saying. A horror film (yes, it's a genre)  is supposed to make you scared too, even though something like Hammer and other dated films are more laughable than anything else.

Edit: Cross with KC.


----------



## london calling

Exactly what I've been saying, you mean. You said you thought it could mean 'horror film', which of course it can, but not necessarily.


----------



## bobes

sorry66 said:


> Isn't 'scary movie/film' just a childish way of describing a 'horror film'?






Mary49 said:


> Concordo con "film pauroso"  post#11     http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pauroso/      "2. Con valore attivo, che mette, che incute paura: un mostro dall’aspetto p.; un p. precipizio; la parete del monte scendeva con un p. strapiombo; era una notte p.; fu assalito da immagini p.; ".


Grazie


----------



## epoqueepique

what is "un film del brivido" ??

Is it impossible to use spaventoso?

"No country for old men" is a scary movie, "Homeland" is scary, many films are, but they're not horror films...


----------



## london calling

A _film del brivido_ is another way of saying _film d'orrore/film dell'orrore_, according to De Mauro, I quote:

_del brivido_
_loc.agg.inv. CO dell’orrore: racconto, film del brivido_

A horror film.


----------



## epoqueepique

Thank you LC, sorry I was lazy


----------



## bobes

epoqueepique said:


> Is it impossible to use spaventoso?


Puoi anche usare spaventoso, ma in generale spaventoso si riferisce a situazioni del mondo reale. Una scena di un film ovviamente non può essere tale.


----------



## epoqueepique

Grazie mille, bobes. Allora un film, una cosa del mondo reale, non può essere spaventoso...?


----------



## bobes

Il contenuto del film non è reale, il dvd che lo contiene è reale... ma a te non spaventa il dvd, vero?


----------



## epoqueepique

Talvolta mi spaventa la copertina...!


----------



## bobes

epoqueepique said:


> Talvolta mi spaventa la copertina...!


----------

